# Spooky1 & RoxyBlue's 2009 Haunt Video



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally, we present the Ghouls of Gaithersburg video, for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I like your celtic cross and the tombstone that glows blue.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Great Job you two.....


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome guys! Thanks for sharing the video - it and the haunt were well put together.
One of the things I liked about your setup is all the sublte nuances in the displays! I like when your eyes just keep finding more and more layers of stuff.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

2 heads are better than 1

great job spooky and roxy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome display. Love the treat bag still with the spider victim.


----------



## Ripper666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool Display! I really like the Use of light and shadow!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, so many awesome little details that really add to the big picture...... Oh and the crow with the eyeballs? I will have nightmares for DAYS now, lol. Everything looks perfect!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Outstanding! It is so cool to see all you guys' props put together into one great display!

Top 3:

3: The lone sneaker on the sidewalk (Creepy!)
2: Ths shadows thrown on the house in the background.
1: The master and mistress of the house presiding over their yard at the end.

Great job you two!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job you guys. That's a lot of props to set up the day of and then take down that night Everything flows together very nicely and looks great.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it! Lots of amazing props there! I love how you took photos at different intervals to show the movement. The skellies in the car are a nice touch, I especially like that they're all buckled in! Safety first--even when you're already dead... Great tombstones too, really dramatic in the lighting! Nice work!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all!



lewlew said:


> Top 3:
> 
> 3: The lone sneaker on the sidewalk (Creepy!)
> 2: Ths shadows thrown on the house in the background.
> 1: The master and mistress of the house presiding over their yard at the end.


That lone sneaker with severed foot was one of those off-the-cuff things Spooky1 did last year, and the ToTs loved it, so it made a return visit this year with equally good results

The shadows on the side of our neighbor's house was totally unplanned. We had played around with leaving the porch light off, finally left it on just for convenience when ToTs came to the door, then noticed late in the evening the spider and spider victim shadows on the side of the house. So kind of our neighbors to cut down the overgrown bushes that used to be there - it would have totally ruined the effect otherwise


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was really fun to watch. You have the prop placement and lighting thing down to an art. Very very nice display. Yet another temptation to go back to haunting only my front yard and nix the walk through. Great job!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

The goblin is sooo awesome!
And I am SO steeling the crow eatin' the the eyeballs idea. LOL
Great work guys.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Roxy and Spooky! I love the guy coming out of the grave. The bird bath with the crow and eyeballs is also great. You both did a great job and thanks for sharing...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I really like your house and yard decorations. Especially the spiders on the porch with the wrapped up victim...and the treat bag. I'm also enjoying some of those names on the tombstones. Your video was a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

A great video for a GREAT haunt!!! Really well done. Love the props, the lighting, everything.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Now we know that you married spooky1 for his huge sickle blade.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! I really enjoyed the video. I like the moving corpse guy in the casket. I so want to do that next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Now we know that you married spooky1 for his huge sickle blade.


And the hat, too. Don't forget the hat


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome guys!!!......What a fun home life y'all must have....love the crow eating eyeballs...and all of your flowers in bloom...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a "Talbot" tombstone, too! Not as elaborate as yours, but I have one. 

Great work on the video. What did you guys use for your fresh graves? Is that mulch?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

highbury said:


> Great work on the video. What did you guys use for your fresh graves? Is that mulch?


Thanks!

Yep, it's mulch, shredded hardwood, I believe. We put it on plastic sheeting so it's easy to pick up and throw on the flowerbeds afterwards.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job! Thanks!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Big applause Roxy & Spooky! Great job!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the crow and eyeballs!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

YAY!! That looks like a lot of fun guys. I loved seeing the props you guys made this year on display. That graveyard troll guy looks so scary! Nice touch on showing the moving props with still pictures to!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A great job you two, sure wish I could have seen it in person. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... I missed this posting ... so ... AWESOME, FANTASTIC, GREAT! There, now this is my 'Official' 1000 post!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe it is time for a blog now?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

:kisskin: (blows kisses to IMU and DeathTouch)

:googly:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great guys! I love the blue lights on the grave escape prop! So, how many kids wouldn't even get out of the car?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> Looks great guys! I love the blue lights on the grave escape prop! So, how many kids wouldn't even get out of the car?


LOL, we had one that came up only after I offered to hold her hand and go to the door with her, and one little boy who was scared until Spooky1 let him use the remote to trigger the grave escape prop


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That was too cool. Great layout, great lighting. My favorite was the face looking up from the bushes that is about 1/2 way through the video.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, we had one that came up only after I offered to hold her hand and go to the door with her, and one little boy who was scared until Spooky1 let him use the remote to trigger the grave escape prop


That is so awesome of you guys! I can't believe I never posted on this thread. well, i'm doing it now. Somehow I missed the Goblin among the pictures. and I loved the severed foot and the crow with the eyeballs. that is incredibly creepy! and it was soo cool to see your little green creature among the pictures!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet! I'm gonna hafta load up the bug and get a live view in Oct.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the show! Great detail work, spooky lighting, everything a good haunt needs!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very well put together with a lot of great details... I especially liked the skeletons in the car. Nice touch.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job on the haunt, so many great details I can't pick one as my favorite!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic job! Thanks for sharing the video. Like others have said, there are so many great props, I can't choose a fav! All the leaves in the yard gave the perfect effect. My husband actually cleaned up the lawn last year...I was yelling at him to leave the leaves alone!!! He just didn't get it...


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome love the lighting great haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! We do enjoy entertaining the neighborhood kids with our little yard haunt every year


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice.  The lighting was so nice. Love that foot in the shoe, though...totally unexpected and adds a subtle layer of creep factor in just one step.

:jol:


----------



## lodgeoffear (May 28, 2010)

wow great job! the skeleton pushin' up the flowers was my fav. lol


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

NICE! It al looked great, but I gotta say....weird thing to fixate on, I know....but I LOVE the skeletons in the car with the faint blue glow. Just creepy and eerie and such a fun detail! Might have to steal that...


----------

